# Will Flame Moss creep?



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Flame moss will mostly grow up until it gets to a height of approx 2 1/2". At about that point it will start filling in at the bottom of each stalk. I've had several pieces of driftwood that at first looked sparse but after ignoring it for awhile it became so dense I had to pull a good deal of or pull it all off and start the piece over again. Just be a little patient and I think you will notice it start to fill in. Flame moss grows slow but it's worth the wait.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Great! That's what I was hoping. Thanks!


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

If you 'trim' it how does it grow back?


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never tried trimming it although I'm sure you probably could. I just pull out chunks to thin it out or I'll pull it all off and re-start the piece.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

based on my experience with Xmas moss I have observed that;

-moss takes a good 2 Months to simply acclimate to a new tank,
so don't expect much growth and spreading during this period.

-mature moss will grow back faster if you trim it back with a scissor,
when compared to thinning it by simply pulling some of it out.


----------



## delevan (Apr 10, 2007)

flame moss is sweet lookin,hard to get around my parts..


----------

